# Sausage Party (August 11th, 2016)



## David (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)

Gonna get rekt by Suicide Squad.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't know if the actual movie will be any good (a lot of Rogen and Co.'s humor is hit and miss for me), but given I knew nothing about the film before watching the trailer, it certainly managed to get my attention once the horrifying (and darkly hilarious) reality of what it means to be food kicked in.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2016)

Bun looks like a vag? Okay they're going to make a hotdog and then to the foods' pov they will be fucking


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2016)

This was hilarious


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 16, 2016)

This looks special


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 16, 2016)

Omg this is too funny I need to watch this.


----------



## David (Aug 13, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Gonna get rekt by Suicide Squad.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 13, 2016)

going to see this tonight reviews so far are all positive


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 15, 2016)

Dat orgy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2016)

No movie can be without drama. Reports coming out are saying almost half of the animation crew were not even credited for the film. Directors are bragging about how they kept the budget low, but some claims say it was done by making animators work overtime for free - those that refused had their work given to someone else or were threatened with termination. Around 30 animators left during the production. Paid overtime WAS eventually implemented.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2016)

director Rupert Wyatt to exit the project.

Image came from this article, where a number of folks are commenting about the directors' claims with the same story.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 15, 2016)

It seems like a fun movie but this news leaves a bat taste in my mouth.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 16, 2016)

Saw it high

Typical Seth Rogen film

Mildy amusing at times, vulgarity for the sake of vulgarity.

I don't know, maybe I'm too old now for a film based entirely on double entendres.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2016)

Seth Rogen is the stoner version of Adam sandler


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2016)

That's a damn shame @Rey.

Still saw the movie though, mainly because I work at a movie theater. I'd rate it 6.5.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 29, 2016)

The jewish bagel and the arab flat bread lmao.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 29, 2016)

It was a pretty funny movie. But I wouldn't see it a second time.

Except for that orgy scene.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 30, 2016)

Pretty funny.

Mostly the jokes and the Jews and the Nazis, and the Arabs. But the orgy at the end was the best.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2016)

How were they fucking without dicks?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Gonna get rekt by Suicide Squad.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2016)

Gonna see it some time. The trailer looks hilaious, and the premise is genius. If it's a Sharknado of sorts I'm okay with it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2016)

Sausage party just made 94 million dollars it did get rekt by Suicide Squad


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2016)

>Tries to laugh at my statement
>Hasn't seen the movie yet
>Hasn't even looked up the stats to counter my argument 
>My statement is actually valid

DDL on a fail streak lately


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 4, 2016)

Mider T said:


> >Tries to laugh at my statement
> >Hasn't seen the movie yet
> >Hasn't even looked up the stats to counter my argument
> >My statement is actually valid
> ...



Who gives a shit about ratings this film is probably still better than SS.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who gives a shit about ratings this film is probably still better than SS.


Apparently the audience don't give a shit about ratings since this and Ghostbusters made piss poor returns


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2017)

Finally saw this.

What the fuck did I watch?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 12, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Finally saw this.
> 
> What the fuck did I watch?


I would have expected you out of all people to enjoy this one actually, with its subject matter being sentient food and them having weird raunchy sex

I mean, you have a banana fetish after all


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I would have expected you out of all people to enjoy this one actually, with its subject matter being sentient food and them having weird raunchy sex
> 
> I mean, you have a banana fetish after all


I am a banana, but I don't have a fetish (weirdo).

This took food porn to a whole new level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Mar 23, 2017)

This movie was weird as hell.


----------

